# Using Licorice root or other herbs to stimulate O



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

I read on here that you can stimulate O if you use Licorice on days 3-7 like you would clomid, just following the dosage on the bottle. I have also heard of Vitex, False Unicorn, Dong Quai? , Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen helping w ith O. So what have you tried, how much did you take and when? I am not interested in trying soy


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Vitex will help, but you have to take it for a while and let the levels build up. Dong Quai will bring on your period, not ovulation. I'm not sure about the others you mentioned.


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, how much DOng Quai to bring on period?


----------

